# Rations...



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 02:15:22 *
hey everyone!
Ive got a questions for you.....
what is your favorite tpye of ration MRE or other and what menu do you 
like the best, also your favorite side dish/dessert or whatever.
just to generate some conversation, ive always been curious about this.
1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
Canadian Armed Forces
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Wed, 14 Feb 2001 22:47:39 -0500*
Some of the IMP‘s were not bad, if you had the correct facility to cook
them. Anyone remember the "Yukon Stove"?  Worked great on the boil in a bag
and eat over the sink "Individual Magic Pantry‘s"  Mind you, they got some
gross names in their day Pork Sausage was ‘Baby Dinks‘ Sausage and Egg was
‘Baby Dinks in Placenta"
LRRP‘s were pretty gross, eaten in the field.  Taken home and cooked
properly, they rated okay to good.  But if you lacked boiling water, and
tried that crap about body heat to warm the water...ooh you wanted ANYTHING
else.
Go back a bit further to the RP4‘s nostalgia creeps in at this point...the
rations tended to be older than the soldiers...well, they had their
regional problems...the Army of the West was not fond of sardines...the
Quebeckers demanded what we called Mung-O-Lia Jambalaya...cold, it was
indeed terrible  the crackers were universally popular, tho‘ the canned
cheese was a bit much, and the penis butter not better...if you had the
canned jellied chicken, a bazzillion hours and the right stove, you COULD
get it to taste good...but you‘d never eat it again in this life...the juice
crystals needed boiling water to assist their gradual decomposition from
their rigid form of umpteen years tho‘ rum helped, if you had itand you
usually didn‘t  the candy‘s were a nice touch, and much appreciated through
the day.
"Fresh" rations were generally the best, and I understand the cheapest the
rest of the rats were kept for ‘war‘ usage...therefor were older than the
men...and out of date, tho‘ that didn‘t stop their issue...but always
wondered how those Wainright cooks could get the yolk of an egg hard with
uncooked whites...a mystery to this day.
I guess physics does not apply to field life...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "burgess marskell" 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, February 15, 2001 2:15 AM
Subject: Rations...
> hey everyone!
>
> Ive got a questions for you.....
>
> what is your favorite tpye of ration MRE or other and what menu do you
> like the best, also your favorite side dish/dessert or whatever.
>
> just to generate some conversation, ive always been curious about this.
>
> 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
> Canadian Armed Forces
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Wed, 14 Feb 2001 20:49:34 -0700*
What the heck is a "1st Lieutenant" ? 
As they say in the House of Commons, "I spy strangers".
----- Original Message ----- 
From: burgess marskell 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, February 15, 2001 2:15 AM
Subject: Rations...
> hey everyone!
> 
> Ive got a questions for you.....
> 
> what is your favorite tpye of ration MRE or other and what menu do you 
> like the best, also your favorite side dish/dessert or whatever.
> 
> just to generate some conversation, ive always been curious about this.
> 
> 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
> Canadian Armed Forces
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Wed, 14 Feb 2001 21:02:29 -0700*
They passed their talents on from one generation to another. I recall the
day in 1963 when Cpl Gerry Jardine of the LEdmnR took a fried egg he had
been "issued" in the mess hall and thumb tacked it to the kitchen bulletin
board.
I guess the cook staff didn‘t get the message. Jardine was a professional
cook by civy trade and was a sou chef at the Macdonald Hotel in Edmonton.
Last heard of a few years later he was the head chef of a very large hotel
in Las Vegas.
John Gow wrote major snip
...but always
> wondered how those Wainright cooks could get the yolk of an egg hard with
> uncooked whites...a mystery to this day.
>
> I guess physics does not apply to field life...
>
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Wed, 14 Feb 2001 23:06:25 -0500*
Ian
For God‘s sake be quiet!!
He might be a wandering Service Corps type that may have actual INTEREST in
menus...we could get the Snowflake for cooperation when he ends up a
General...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 14, 2001 10:49 PM
Subject: Re: Rations...
> What the heck is a "1st Lieutenant" ?
> As they say in the House of Commons, "I spy strangers".
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: burgess marskell 
> To: 
> Sent: Thursday, February 15, 2001 2:15 AM
> Subject: Rations...
>
>
> > hey everyone!
> >
> > Ive got a questions for you.....
> >
> > what is your favorite tpye of ration MRE or other and what menu do you
> > like the best, also your favorite side dish/dessert or whatever.
> >
> > just to generate some conversation, ive always been curious about this.
> >
> > 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
> > Canadian Armed Forces
> >
> >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 05:54:40 -0000*
Good question. Even *I* was wondering...
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: Rations...
Date: Wed, 14 Feb 2001 20:49:34 -0700
What the heck is a "1st Lieutenant" ?
As they say in the House of Commons, "I spy strangers".
----- Original Message -----
From: burgess marskell 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, February 15, 2001 2:15 AM
Subject: Rations...
 > hey everyone!
 >
 > Ive got a questions for you.....
 >
 > what is your favorite tpye of ration MRE or other and what menu do you
 > like the best, also your favorite side dish/dessert or whatever.
 >
 > just to generate some conversation, ive always been curious about this.
 >
 > 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
 > Canadian Armed Forces
 >
 > _________________________________________________________________________
 > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Pte Sean" <private_sean@budweiser.com>* on *15 Feb 2001 06:59:03 -0000*
I‘ve always been fond of the lasagna. And i‘ve heard wonderful things about the ravioli and beef chop suey. Everyone seems to hate the ham steak with pineapple sauce, but i think its pretty decent.
As for what i dont like, the chili is freak nasty, the smell it generates doesnt change no matter how much you‘ve digested it.
and for the deserts, ive only had pineapple, apples, fruit cocktail, and "pitless" cherries..they are all pretty decent.
how bout the bread in those things? its like a full loaf that someone has squeezed down into the size of a pack of cards.
IMPs....now thats good eatin‘
> > hey everyone!
> >
> > Ive got a questions for you.....
> >
> > what is your favorite tpye of ration MRE or other and what menu do you
> > like the best, also your favorite side dish/dessert or whatever.
> >
> > just to generate some conversation, ive always been curious about this.
> >
> > 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
> > Canadian Armed Forces
> >
> > _________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
_________________________________________________________________
Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21 years of age and older!


Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer nor the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 07:44:01 -0700*
Actually, I like the cabbage rolls the best in the Canadian Rations.  The
only thing I like it the MREs US rations is the Tabasco Sauce.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: burgess marskell 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, February 15, 2001 2:15 AM
Subject: Rations...
> hey everyone!
>
> Ive got a questions for you.....
>
> what is your favorite tpye of ration MRE or other and what menu do you
> like the best, also your favorite side dish/dessert or whatever.
>
> just to generate some conversation, ive always been curious about this.
>
> 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
> Canadian Armed Forces
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 07:46:27 -0700*
Hey now, as a "Service type" Loggie I resent that.  I believe our friend
must be American.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: Gow 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 14, 2001 9:06 PM
Subject: Re: Rations...
> Ian
>
> For God‘s sake be quiet!!
>
> He might be a wandering Service Corps type that may have actual INTEREST
in
> menus...we could get the Snowflake for cooperation when he ends up a
> General...
>
> John
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Ian Edwards" 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, February 14, 2001 10:49 PM
> Subject: Re: Rations...
>
>
> > What the heck is a "1st Lieutenant" ?
> > As they say in the House of Commons, "I spy strangers".
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: burgess marskell 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Thursday, February 15, 2001 2:15 AM
> > Subject: Rations...
> >
> >
> > > hey everyone!
> > >
> > > Ive got a questions for you.....
> > >
> > > what is your favorite tpye of ration MRE or other and what menu do
you
> > > like the best, also your favorite side dish/dessert or whatever.
> > >
> > > just to generate some conversation, ive always been curious about
this.
> > >
> > > 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
> > > Canadian Armed Forces
> > >
> > >
> _________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 08:31:28 -0700*
and anything is better than the Brit 24 hour rats
> -----Original Message-----
> Fromonald Schepens [SMTP:a.schepens@home.com]
> Sent:Thursday, February 15, 2001 7:44 AM
> To:army-list@cdnarmy.ca
> Subject:Re: Rations...
> 
> Actually, I like the cabbage rolls the best in the Canadian Rations.  The
> only thing I like it the MREs US rations is the Tabasco Sauce.
> 
> Don
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: burgess marskell 
> To: 
> Sent: Thursday, February 15, 2001 2:15 AM
> Subject: Rations...
> 
> 
> > hey everyone!
> >
> > Ive got a questions for you.....
> >
> > what is your favorite tpye of ration MRE or other and what menu do you
> > like the best, also your favorite side dish/dessert or whatever.
> >
> > just to generate some conversation, ive always been curious about this.
> >
> > 1st Lieutenant Burgess Marskell
> > Canadian Armed Forces
> >
> >
> _________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 08:37:40 -0700*
personally I miss the lung in a bag.........NOT!!!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 12:27:43 -0800*
I always had a fondness for the ham omelet, or as we called it..."lung in a
bag"
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 13:40:59 -0700*
you‘re a sick, sick man......
> -----Original Message-----
> From:dave newcombe [SMTP:dave.newcombe@home.com]
> Sent:Thursday, February 15, 2001 1:28 PM
> To:army-list@cdnarmy.ca
> Subject:Re: Rations...
> 
> I always had a fondness for the ham omelet, or as we called it..."lung in
> a
> bag"
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 22:34:46 *
whats wrong with the brit 24 hour rats?
i like the ham steak and pineapple sauce.
LT. Burgess marskell
>From: Derrick Forsythe 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: "‘army-list@cdnarmy.ca‘" 
>Subject: RE: Rations...
>Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 08:37:40 -0700
>
>personally I miss the lung in a bag.........NOT!!!
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 18:44:26 -0400*
Hi!
I thought the Jambalya was pretty good.  The crackers and Danish canned
bacon were excellent.  Does anyone remember the meal from ****  - the
steak and kidney  slop?   It smelled like a urinal and you couldn‘t get
it  close to your mouth....  Some of the stuff was onlly edible  if you
were starving.  And then the mystery meat whiich glowed different
colours - usually delivered to the field in hay  boxes.....  I can‘t say
that I really miss the  rats.   One usually got a pretty decent meal in
the messes,      though...and then the dried up sandwiches in the box
lunches....  I think the cooks did the best they could under the
circumstances....
Bob MacFarlane
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 23:58:32 *
Ive heard horror stories about the stuff. the jellied ham i got overseas 
last year was almost as bad as i imagine the steak and kidney stuff being.
Lt. Burgess Marskell
>From: Beth MacFarlane 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Rations
>Date: Thu, 15 Feb 2001 18:44:26 -0400
>
>Hi!
>
>I thought the Jambalya was pretty good.  The crackers and Danish canned
>bacon were excellent.  Does anyone remember the meal from ****  - the
>steak and kidney  slop?   It smelled like a urinal and you couldn‘t get
>it  close to your mouth....  Some of the stuff was onlly edible  if you
>were starving.  And then the mystery meat whiich glowed different
>colours - usually delivered to the field in hay  boxes.....  I can‘t say
>that I really miss the  rats.   One usually got a pretty decent meal in
>the messes,      though...and then the dried up sandwiches in the box
>lunches....  I think the cooks did the best they could under the
>circumstances....
>
>Bob MacFarlane
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 20:27:11 -0600*
This topic brought a lot of memories...certainly not all fond!
RP4‘s...jambalaya...it was usually the bottom layer of the latrine...nobody
would even trade for it.
IRP‘s...Vienna sausage..ugh. Once tried to use this as bait after we chopped
a hole in the lake ice...fish wouldn‘t touch it either.
IMP‘s...beef wieners...tried them boiled, served in bread with mustard and
ketchup...arghh.
Fresh rations...remember my first exercise...got potatoes, veggies and a
porkchop in one mess tin. Then they fired a piece of chocolate cake and a
scoop of cherries complete with juice in the other. CQMS commented, "don‘t
worry, it all ends up in the same place".
Wainwright...I remember one particular summer. When no one would eat the
French Toast at breakfast, the dessert at lunch was cold French Toast with
syrup on it. That was the same summer when the Airborne arrive in camp...we
had been complaining about the food to no avail...food improved somewhat
after they threw the eggs they were served at the cooks.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 19:07:14 -0800*
with a bottle of tobbasco sauce of course.....
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Fri, 16 Feb 2001 12:09:04 EST*
While U.S. C rations and MREs are indeed pretty mediocre, di anyone ever have occasion to try the Belgian Army variety?  My tank battalion was attached to the Belgians during FTX Blue Fox in Germany in 1978, and we were fed some pretty bizarre stuff. Though nothing like the "steak and kidney urinal mix" Mr. MacFarlane described!  There were cans of stuff named "Groot" which we decided was "dead rats and beansand "Spek" possibly river otter colons and noodles, and plastic tubes of the most sour lemonade mix ever produced. We used that stuff to recharge our APC batteries.  The only redeeming features of these rations were hot, fresh bread, and Nestle‘ chocolate bars the size of M-16 magazines...
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

